

Tiny banner ads attached to flies generate buzz at conference [video] - grinich
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2009-10/29/tiny-banner-ads-attached-to-flies-generate-buzz.aspx

======
learnalist
It certainly is an innovative idea.

As with the lady on the mobile, at first it would freak me out watching it fly
into my vision if I wasn't aware of "fly by advertisement".

With the wax detaching from the fly, could we then have the ad company or the
advertiser fined for littering?

------
acangiano
PETA will be all over this.

~~~
codekiller
That's probably why there is the comment at the end: "No fly was harmed. The
banners were attached with wax and detached themselves after a couple of
hours.". It's up to you, whether you want to believe this... :-)

~~~
acangiano
They tend to be pretty trollish about it. They'll probably complain about the
flies being "tortured" by having to fly with a weight attached to them.

------
araneae
"Hi. We would like you to buy our product. It is annoying and covered in fecal
matter."

------
protomyth
do you really want your product to be associated to stuff stuck to a fly?

~~~
TrevorJ
Companies have chosen to be associated with things that are a lot stranger.
All depends on the company and the demographic they want to hit.

~~~
protomyth
Your right, I just didn't see the possibilities.

Banner on fly: "I bet you wished you had a Kill-m-Dead Flyswatter right now!"

------
scorxn
Interesting, but I don't think it'll ever get off the ground.

------
_ck_
I'm sorry, this is very wrong to do. If you think it's a pest, kill it without
making it suffer but don't make any living thing your plaything while you kill
it. This is the sign of a sick society, or at least a sick mind.

------
JoeAltmaier
COme up with a way to attach banner ads that is GUARANTEED to kill the fly,
and I'm with you.

------
egonzalez
Obama would have a field day.

